

Ask HN: best implementations of FB Connect in registration page - bjonathan

Hi,<p>At submate.com we want to rethink our integration of facebook connect notably to register on the website. I think lot of startup have the them issue.<p>So I would love if you could share the best implementations of FB connect you saw accross the web !<p>For the moment I only really like the foursquare implementation.<p>Thank you for sharing
======
aymeric
A little off-topic: Each time I have used RpxNow on my website, I got
complaints from some users telling me they'd prefer a classic registration
form. When I have only a classic form to register, nobody complains.

So my advice would be: make sure you allow to register the "classic" way.

